# Tourtel Bottle Opener



## tokSick (Jan 25, 2012)

I saw newconvert' s new Pfs and it looks pretty cool to me. I told him i have no experience with pfs and his response was" if you do get a chance to do the PFS, you might find you like it a whole lot!" . So, to try it, i made one from a plastic bottle opener. The bands are Thera- Band blue, two layers each side and i must admit it is fun to shoot with. I will make a real one in the futur.


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

tokSick said:


> I saw newconvert' s new Pfs and it looks pretty cool to me. I told him i have no experience with pfs and his response was" if you do get a chance to do the PFS, you might find you like it a whole lot!" . So, to try it, i made one from a plastic bottle opener. The bands are Thera- Band blue, two layers each side and i must admit it is fun to shoot with. I will make a real one in the futur.


hahahahahah what an imagination great little shooter, no fork hits i assume? i tell you you started! now your hooked! good job my friend


----------



## tokSick (Jan 25, 2012)

No fork hit till now. I think, tomorow, i will be plinking all day. Thanks.


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

tokSick said:


> No fork hit till now. I think, tomorow, i will be plinking all day. Thanks.


are you doing the 90* pouch twist? .................... good man!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

It is always amazing to see what can be turned into a slingshot! Good idea!

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Twist and tweak it!


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Very creative, good idea mate. Nice work.


----------



## LohnDawg (Feb 10, 2012)

Very nice!


----------



## tokSick (Jan 25, 2012)

newconvert:
i did not twist the pouch till i got a thumb hit, and believe me, even with light bands it hurts like ****. But i had too much fun so after 10 minutes i started to shoot again. From then i twist the pouch and flip the ss and everything goes fine.
The video is not to show the accuracy of my bottle opener( i mean MY accuracy), it is to show how powerful that small thing is from 4/5 m with rocks.
The boy on the vid is my girlfriend' s son and he want me to make one for him too. And i will...





Charles:
You' re right but the credits goes to the forums members, i just see things and try them my way.

treefork:
i got my lesson and i won' t forget it.

Thanks guys for the kind words.


----------



## tokSick (Jan 25, 2012)

This video is of better quality


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

very nice TS it seems you picked on the PFS very well have fun


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Cool!


----------



## LohnDawg (Feb 10, 2012)

Nice shooting.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Once again, it just goes to show that a slingshot does not have to be big to be powerful! Well done.

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## tokSick (Jan 25, 2012)

Thanks guys.
I think i got the pfs virus and i hope there is no cure for that one


----------



## Deltaboy1984 (Jun 14, 2011)

Great Idea!


----------

